# Surprise Kidding!



## Starnewc08 (12 mo ago)

Okay so we have been monitoring one of our goats because we were certain she was pregnant based on baby movement, bagging up, and discharge. We had her in her kidding pen because she began acting strange. Our others were in the pasture. I went to check on my pregnant goat and heard the tiniest of cries...FROM THE PASTURE! I'm in upstate NY so it was brutally cold today. One of our Nigerian dwarf goats was pregnant and showed absolutely no signs. We checked her every day. No baby movement, no bag, hard ligaments, no discharge, and she's naturally fat. My husband checked her this morning to compare to the one we are keeping an eye on and there was absolutely no signs of pregnancy or labor. Within 3 hours she had plopped out 2 kids in the freezing cold. One was left outside and the other was birthed in the barn. Needless to say we were quite surprised that we had 2 kids from a first time mom with absolutely no warning. After some hair dryer warming and my husband doing the "kangroo" hold with it (ew, I know) Elsa (girl) and Sven (boy) are doing great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations on finding and saving the kid.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

So glad you heard that tiny cry! You must have gotten there just in time. Congratulations!


----------



## Starnewc08 (12 mo ago)

We're guessing she was out there for 10-15 minutes. Her poor ears were frozen solid.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Cute babies! 🥰 
You should add them to the 2022 kidding tally!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Cute babies! They look just like mom. So glad you were able to get to them in time. Babies freeze so fast in this weather.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very pretty little ones!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Congrats on the cute babies. Good timing, glad it all ended well.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! Congratulations! So glad you found them in time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## MapleValleyAcres (Oct 25, 2021)

Congrats!! They're super cute. They're "Mommy's Mini-Me's" for sure! 
Did the one you thought was pregnant ever kid?


----------



## Starnewc08 (12 mo ago)

Ugh, no. Still waiting on her. Her ligs will disappear and reappear, she acts funny then acts fine. She's being stubborn.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

superbe! they are adorable


----------



## Starnewc08 (12 mo ago)

Speckles finally had her babies on Valentines day! So much waiting. One buckling and one doeling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

❤baby goats!

Years ago I was in the milking parlor and my husband yelled, "babies in the barn!"
I panicked because she was not due yet. I ran to the barn expecting a dying premature baby but there was a perfectly formed healthy kid. (sneaky bucks)
Glad your surprise worked out.


----------

